# Banana Bread Recipes?



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

There was a huge sale on bananas at our natural foods store this week. And I bought WAY too many! I've been searching ALL my cookbooks for a banana bread recipe that I could give to my son (the Martha recipe I usually make calls for 1 whole cup of sugar for 1 loaf! Eeks!). I don't really want to use sugar, but I don't mind maple syrup, or fruit sweetener. And I don't mind using some white flour, but wheat would be better, of course....

Anyone have a good wholesome banana bread recipe you'd be willing to share with us?


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, it still has 1 C of (raw) sugar in it, but it makes one really big loaf , or two nicer sized ones...but I always get asked for the recipe when I make it









banana bread

3 very ripe bananas, mashed
1/2 c light olive or other mild flavored oil
3 tbs yogurt
1 ts baking soda
2 tsp vanilla
1 cup raw sugar
2 eggs
2 C ww pastry flour (can use white but this tastes SO much better!)
cinnamon to taste (maybe 1-2 tsp?)
1 C chopped walnuts, optional

Mix wet ingredients, add in baking soda. Mix in remaining dry ingredients and stir in nuts. Bake in greased loaf pan(s) in preheated oven at 350 degrees for about 45 minutes to 1 hr 15 minutes, depending on size of pan(s). I always just watch it. Also makes great banana muffins in about 20 minutes. For an extra yummy crunch, sprinkle a bit of raw sugar on top before you bake it.

Carrie


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Not to look stupid here, but what is raw sugar? What's the difference between that and white sugar?


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

Raw sugar is the same as demerara. Looks like big crystals of brown sugar, it is before they process it completely, so it retains a few trace minerals, etc. And tastes SO yummy!

Carrie


----------



## z-girl (Nov 28, 2001)

1/3 cup oil
1/3-1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup applesauce
2 mashed bananas
2 tsp lemon juice

1 cup ww flour
3/4 cup white flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon

mix wet stuff
mix dry stuff
add wet to dry

350 for 40 min

it's so yummy i always double it!


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

First...raw sugar...YUM! You might know what it is because they use it on top of a lot of "gormet' muffins. I gotta stay out of this forum...makes me hungry :LOL
If you don't want to make all the bread right now you can just throw the bannanas unpeeled into the freezer. When you want to make something with them, just thaw them (I use the microwave, but you can thaw them on the counter or under warm water) in the peel. When soft, cut off the tip and squish out like toothpaste. Sounds gross, but you use mashed fruit in the bread anyway. I buy them on sale too and use them in smoothies, pancakes, bread and cookies....so handy to have a few ready to go into the mix!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

I have so many bananas, I can definitely try both recipes AND freeze some! LOL!

Thanks so much for the recipes and great idea!!


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

I always let 1 or 2 bananas from the bunch get over ripe, then throw it in the freezer whole. Keeps me in good supply when ds wants banana bread. He can eat a whole loaf in a day. It is one of his favorite foods.

Carrie


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

You've both inspired me...one today the other this weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 14, 2001)

Another thing you can do w/ the bananas is peel them and cut them into chucks and put them in a plastic bag in the freezer. Makes great smoothies. I add frozen bananas instead of ice. Or just thaw out some of them and make some more banana bread.


----------



## thebipper (Mar 26, 2002)

I just made a yummy banana bread I found on Dr. Weil's site...it uses honey instead of sugar, and is really easy....

3 ripe bananas
1/2 c honey
3 T canola oil, plus a little xtra to oil loaf pan
1 t vanilla
1 1/2 c whole-wheat pastry flour
1 1/2 t baking soda
1/4 t salt
3/4 c chopped walnuts/pecans

1. Heat oven 350
2. Mash bananas and mix with honey, canola oil, and vanilla.
3. Stir whole wheat pastry flour and baking soda and salt. Add nuts(optional)
4. Blend wet/dry ingredients and spoon into lightly oiled pan. Bake 40 min. or untile center is set.

Enjoy!


----------



## scribblerkate (Jan 19, 2002)

MamaMae,

I don't have a favorite banana bread recipe to post, but I wanted to specifically note something alluded to in some of the already-posted recipes. You generally can substitute whole wheat pastry flour for the white flour called for in a recipe. Or, if this makes you nervous at first or seems too expensive, you can do half and half.

I have never baked with raw sugar. Those who use it, can it be substituted in any recipte for regular granulated? Just certain types of dishes?


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

I've also made the recipe from Dr. Weil's site, it's very yummy


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

scribblerkate,

I use raw sugar the same as white sugar in recipes. I think it adds a "fuller" flavor, makes things a bit more mellow, especially things with vanilla. I use it primarily because I never got the hang of baking with liquid sweeteners, and I don't get that carb low as much with raw sugar. (I have mild insulin resistance and so react very asily to refined sugars and starches)

On the ww pastry flour, I use it in most recipes that call for white flour. It amkes GREAT gravy and pancakes, and dh never notices the differnece. Never had a problem substituting it equally, except in dumplings. It still works for the dumplings, but they dont got that starchy chewy texture that I like.









Carrie


----------

